# Sismos internacionais 2020



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 12:59)

*5.8-magnitude quake strikes Puerto Rico, damage reported*

https://apnews.com/3281a57a610c3fabbc65817e59f79633

*MagnitudeMw 5.7RegionPUERTO RICO REGION*
Date time2020-01-06 10:32:20.0 UTC
Location17.87 N ; 66.83 W
Depth2 km
Distances101 km SW of San Juan, Puerto Rico / pop: 419,000 / local time: 06:32:20.0 2020-01-06
68 km SE of Aguada, Puerto Rico / pop: 4,100 / local time: 06:32:20.0 2020-01-06
14 km SE of Maria Antonia, Puerto Rico / pop: 1,500 / local time: 06:32:20.0 2020-01-06


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 13:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 16:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 16:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 09:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 09:48)

* Magnitude    6.6
Region    PUERTO RICO REGION *
Date time    2020-01-07 08:24:26.7 UTC
Location    17.85 N ; 66.78 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    VI Effects: Slightly Damaging

https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=817438


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 11:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 12:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 13:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 13:48)




----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jan 2020 às 14:09)

Hoje, além dos vários sismos em Porto Rico, assinalam-se também a norte de Svalbard (pólo norte), Indonésia, Filipinas e Nova Zelândia, entre 5.5 e 6.3


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jan 2020 às 14:13)

*Tsunami alert for Puerto Rico after second earthquake in two days hits US territory*
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ower-blackout-us-virgin-islands-a9273466.html


Not worried about the overwhelming amount of earthquakes in Puerto Rico?
You should be!
A mere 4.5 magnitude earthquake could cause an avalanche in the Puerto Rico Trench causing a tsunami on East Coast.

All times Eastern Time Zone
6:18am 6.0 downgraded to 5.6
3:50am 5.2
3:34am 5.6 downgraded to 5.5
3:24am 6.7 downgraded to 6.3
Past 8 hours, 18 Magnitude 4 - 4.9

Total of 22, Magnitude 4 or greater, earthquakes in 8 hours just in Puerto Rico.
WATCH THAT TRENCH. BE ALERT!

Apesar do artigo ser de 2012 continua actual o risco de tsunami por movimentos de vertente submarino
*US East Coast Faces Variety of Tsunami Threats*
https://www.livescience.com/24813-east-coast-tsunamis.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 14:58)

Days after a 6.4-magnitude earthquake rocked Puerto Rico, followed by hundreds of aftershocks, the full extent of damage is only beginning to be realized.

NASA scientists are using satellite data to help federal and local agencies identify areas with potential damage. Earthquakes cause permanent changes to the ground surface. By comparing interferometric synthetic aperture radar (InSAR) data acquired on Jan. 9, 2020, with data acquired on Dec. 28, 2019, from the Copernicus Sentinel-1A
satellite, the scientists were able to map where, how much and in what direction those changes occurred.

Managed by the European Space Agency (ESA), the Copernicus Sentinel-1A satellite was able to see the eastern two-thirds of the island during the Jan. 9 flyover. On the map, red indicates areas where the ground was changed, or displaced, with darker shades corresponding to more significant displacement. The scientists found that the greatest
displacement from the flyover area occurred west of the city of Ponce (identified by the green star), not far from the quake's offshore epicenter. They recorded up to 5.5 inches (14 centimeters) of ground change there. The ground appeared to shift downward and slightly to the west.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 15:00)

*M 6.0 - 14km SE of Guanica, Puerto Rico*
2020-01-11 12:54:44 (UTC)17.867°N 66.818°W5.0 km depth


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 16:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 14:47)

Crise sísmica impressionante no Porto Rico... não pára!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2020 às 17:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 14:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 17:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2020 às 21:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2020 às 22:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2020 às 22:07)

*At Least 8 Killed, 315 Injured in Strong Earthquake in Turkey*

https://weather.com/news/news/2020-01-24-earthquake-eastern-turkey-damage-injuries


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2020 às 00:47)




----------



## GSM2046 (28 Jan 2020 às 19:48)

Jamaica 7.7

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us60007idc/executive


----------



## Fada (28 Jan 2020 às 21:10)

Se houver um TSUNAMI  de grandes proporções no Atlântico por causa do sismo da Jamaica... poderá chegar à Europa?????
Lembrem-se que o TSUNAMI de 1755 chegou ao continente americano (existem relatos históricos do evento).


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2020 às 21:13)

Fada disse:


> Novo Se houver um TSUNAMI de grandes proporções no Atlântico por causa do sismo da Jamaica... poderá chegar à Europa?????



Inválido.


----------



## Fada (28 Jan 2020 às 21:30)

Orion disse:


> Inválido.



Muito obrigada

Assim fico mais descansada.


----------



## Fada (28 Jan 2020 às 21:37)

E já não estou tão descansada  outra vez.

Segui o link que me deu e lá alguém comentou isto:

"Any idea what event registered at tsunami monitoring buoys 44402, 41425, and 41421 just over an hour and a half ago, because those three events sure looked like a tsunami to me"

E essa pessoa deu este link: https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2020 às 21:45)

Fada disse:


> E já não estou tão descansada  outra vez.
> 
> Segui o link que me deu e lá alguém comentou isto:
> 
> ...



Felizmente a Madeira é muito montanhosa 



> Event or Tsunami Mode: The Bottom Pressure Recorder (BPR) has a Tsunami Detection Algorithm on board that places the tsunameter in Event Mode. Event Mode provides data more frequently - an initial 4 minutes of 15-second with one-minute averaged data for the hour before and the three hours after going into Event Mode. Not every Event is a tsunami. In some cases, it can go into Event Mode because of electronic problems, or during the recovery of a BPR. The tsunami warning centers can initiate an Event to have the tsunameter report more frequently in anticipation of tsunami. Events are usually initiated by the seismic signal from an earthquake, and the actual tsunami, if there is on, will pass the tsunameter later. It requires expert analysis to determine a tsunami from the tsunameter data.



Foram boias algo distantes. 2 outras muito mais perto não detetaram nada de anormal.

De qualquer das formas, a 'ameaça' aparentemente foi algo como isto:


E no aviso inicial dizia isto:



> * Earthquakes of this size are known to generate tsunamis dangerous to shorelines near the source.



Se continuas a estar ansiosa, bom, só posso voltar ao início e recomendar que subas a uma qualquer montanha


----------



## Mammatus (29 Jan 2020 às 00:00)

Sei que as Caraíbas se localizam numa zona de fronteira de placas, mas não tinha a noção de quão sísmica é a Jamaica e a própria ilha de Cuba, pensei que fossem mais afectadas por eventos de elevada magnitude ocorridos noutros pontos das Caraíbas, como no Haiti ou Porto Rico, e não por eventos dentro ou muito próximo dos seus territórios.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2020 às 00:13)

estão na placa das caraíbas basicamente são o resultado de fenómenos de subducção


----------



## Agreste (22 Mar 2020 às 09:16)

Sismos em Zagreb - Croácia.

5.4 (5:24 hora de portugal) e 4,9 (6:01 hora de portugal) a 10km de profundidade.

danos moderados, 1 vítima mortal.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2020 às 22:04)

*M9 quake, 30-meter tsunami could hit northern Japan: government panel*


----------



## camrov8 (24 Abr 2020 às 22:57)

Orion disse:


> *M9 quake, 30-meter tsunami could hit northern Japan: government panel*


não me parece que seja o melhor local para colocar e enganador, vim cá a pensar que tinha existido um sismo e depois ups nada disso


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2020 às 23:08)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Jun 2020 às 16:34)




----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2020 às 14:05)

Islândia bem activa desde ontem: https://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/

Com 2 abalos mais fortes de 5.4 e 5.7.


----------



## Tyna (23 Jun 2020 às 18:13)

*Sismo de 7.4 na escala de Richter registado no sul do México*
*Um sismo de magnitude 7.4 na escala de Richter atingiu, esta terça-feira, a zona sul e centro do México, de acordo com o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS).

O alerta foi registado às 10h29 locais (16h29 de LIsboa), avançou a BBC. O sismo foi registado a 12 quilómetros a sudeste do município de Crucecita, no estado de Oaxaca. 


Segundo o secretário dos Negócios Estrangeiros mexicano, Marcelo Ebrard, o protocolo de proteção civil foi imediatamente ativado. Foi emitido ainda um alerta de tsunami para várias regiões da América Central, como México, Guatemala, Honduras e El Salvador.

Até ao momento não existem registos de vítimas ou danos materias, de acordo com as autoridades mexicanas.
in sol"https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/700802/s...fGZPMIQzHwphR5y4n1On7twtFnSlPGfu9tJdChrfKXUuM"*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2020 às 22:17)

Boas...meu filho que reside no México,mais um susto que o rapaz apanhou devido ao sismo ,já apanhou vários desde que lá está,ele vive em Zipolite  junto ao mar,estive falar com ele ao final da tarde e está tudo bem com ele .


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Set 2020 às 18:39)

*On the Long Range Clustering of Global Seismicity and its Correlation with Solar Activity: A New Perspective for Earthquake Forecasting *
(provisionally accepted)


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2020 às 13:27)

Ocorreu um forte sismo na mar entre a Turquia e a Grécia:

*Forte terramoto abala Turquia e Grécia. Pelo menos 20 edifícios terão colapsado em Izmir*
*https://observador.pt/2020/10/30/fo...DGzHqaaLQzXexvCtc4-SeJhfR4KNSu3feLpzm_GRXPF4M*


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2020 às 13:43)

MSantos disse:


> Ocorreu um forte sismo na mar entre a Turquia e a Grécia:
> 
> *Forte terramoto abala Turquia e Grécia. Pelo menos 20 edifícios terão colapsado em Izmir*
> *https://observador.pt/2020/10/30/fo...DGzHqaaLQzXexvCtc4-SeJhfR4KNSu3feLpzm_GRXPF4M*



Há registo de um tsunami e de estragos consideráveis:


----------



## Tyna (30 Out 2020 às 15:34)

MSantos disse:


> Ocorreu um forte sismo na mar entre a Turquia e a Grécia:
> 
> *Forte terramoto abala Turquia e Grécia. Pelo menos 20 edifícios terão colapsado em Izmir*
> *https://observador.pt/2020/10/30/fo...DGzHqaaLQzXexvCtc4-SeJhfR4KNSu3feLpzm_GRXPF4M*


era o que fazia falta este ano....só falta um vulcão entrar em erupção....


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2020 às 14:45)




----------



## hurricane (29 Dez 2020 às 13:25)

Mais um valente sismo na Croácia. Aquela regiao anda mesmo ativa.


----------

